# MK1 1.8T AWP swap - Eliminating fuel accumulator



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a mk1 gti that i am in the process of swapping a 1.8t awp into. I am trying to clean up under the car and one idea i have is to eliminate the fuel accumulator completely and put my fuel filter in place of it, From my understanding its only really needed on CIS equipped motors?

Ideally my fuel lines will be TANK > FUEL PUMP > FUEL FILTER> MOTOR


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

True. You can run without it. If you have an intank fuel pump however you'll want to use a surge tank.

The accumulator works like a half-ass surge tank in that it allows the in-tank pump to fill the accumulator, and the external pump to pull from the accumulator... it helps extend the life of the pump and maintain pressure.

If you run the new fuel pump without at least the accumulator(if not a proper surge tank), and you leave the in-tank pump intact, the external fuel pump will not function to its fullest ability.

The amount of fuel available to the external pump becomes limited by the in-tank fuel pump's supply, which will be significantly lower than the capacity of the external pump. 

When this happens the external pump is able to maintain the proper psi levels, but not proper flow volume. In normal driving it probably will not be noticeable, but on track days or drag races you might suffer from fuel starvation.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

if you don't have an in-tank fuel pump, you should be fine, you just might notice ur pump running more often.


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the reply.

Yeah i dont have a internal tank pump, dont really care if it is running more often than normal. I also wont be tracking/draging the car, just something to enjoy and play with on the weekends. thanks for the help!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

if your cis your pump of always running and the accumulator will help smooth out burst with subtle voltage spikes. i left mine in for that reason, and its fine at 450 whp on pump till this day (5 years)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxerdudejay (Jun 16, 2009)

I will be running a ko4, likely nothing extensive so i dont think ill have a issue with it missing but that definitly gives me something to think about.


----------

